# Moving to Medford Oregon



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Mar 25, 2005)

The last of the Hammerheads, Teh Heather, the kids and I are moving to Medford Oregon soon. There will be 3 players in the group, but I could use a few more.

Let me know if you're in the Medford Area and interested in a game.

d20 Modern
d20 Future
d20 Apacolypse
d20 D&D

Will be heading there in June at the lastest, although Kerrick and I will arrive in April or May as a sort of "advance party" to get housing for our families and prep the way for the move.


----------



## Rabelais (Mar 25, 2005)

Medford isn't Hell, but you can see it from there.


Best bet to find players there would probably be Ashland.  Southern Oregon Univ. is nearby.  Good luck down there


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Mar 28, 2005)

We'll be there Monday, Kerrick and I.

Drop me a line here, don't make me go looking for you.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, welcom to OR? I live in Earstern. Howdy'do?


----------

